# The Texas Grid and U.S. National Security



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.ncpa.org/pdfs/bg182.pdf

*The Texas Grid and U.S. National Security*

America's electric power grid is arguably the most vulnerable part of our nation's infrastructure. Divided among three geographical regions, the U.S. network remains dangerously exposed to a host of potentially devastating natural disasters and foreign attacks. Yet, Texas finds itself in a unique position to act.

Utilities in the Lone Star State operate their own, self-contained grid. And, because it is confined within state borders, the Texas government has authority to preempt catastrophe by "hardening" the system. The state government has the responsibility for public safety, the financial resources and access to the latest technologies necessary to accomplish this mission.

The Threat Cannot Be Overstated. In 2010, the Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) released a translated copy of an Iranian military doctrine publication. The "Passive Defense" textbook advocates for a variety of Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) attacks as a means of blacking out an enemy's electric grid, suddenly and anonymously. Former CIA Director James Woolsey explains that the most devastating EMP options remains the high-altitude detonation of a nuclear weapon. Such an operation could theoretically be accomplished by simply launching a single, unsophisticated ballistic missile from a freighter floating off the American coast. Other delivery systems include low-orbit satellites and crude nuclear devices. North Korea actually practiced a nuclear EMP attack in April 2013, and the U.S. EMP Commission concluded that Russia and China now favor this type of asymmetric warfare - a style of war wherein the military capabilities between two combatants differ significantly - and have both the capability and motivation to carry it out.

An EMP can also be a natural hazard. Recent analysis shows that solar storms create natural EMPs in the Earth's atmosphere that could decimate electric grids. In fact, something similar occurred in 1859. Known as the Carrington Event, the solar storm emitted an electromagnetic pulse that rendered telegraph systems in the United States, Europe and elsewhere inoperable for two days. The impact was minimal due to the limited use of electricity. The same weatherrelated incident today, however, would have enormous repercussions for our multilayered, interconnected web of energy and electricity. According to experts, a Carrington-level solar storm occurs roughly every 150 years. The last incident happened 154 years ago.


----------



## lextech (May 7, 2014)

This is what i figure will be the most likely event to trigger TEOTWAWKI. But when someone has the nerve to use it would be anyones guess. Repercussions would be very swift and sever i imagine, so it would need to be perceived as worth it to our enemies.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

thats one of my worries/fears.i live in texas.and i figure that texas could be the 1st one hit,by the way of a cyber attack.or a dirty bomb.then we'll be dependent on the other two power grids,if they don't get shut down.which could lead to them failing.pluss i don't see us getting any power from the other 2 grids,short term to long term.but thats only because of our location..


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It certainly would be disastrous. The third world, where they are much more used to living without modern conveniences would have a big leg up but it would even be bad there. As the most likely scenario, I'm not sure I agree. I think nature is far more likely to put us in our place and combine with other scenarios. Example, a widespread flu virus, the resulting economic shutdown as people quarantine and basic supply, energy, and other services breakdown and then social unrest in the form of panic and desperation take hold. Whatever way it comes something is on the way. I feel it in my bones but I hope I'm wrong. Who knows, it could be something none of us have ever considered.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

lextech said:


> This is what i figure will be the most likely event to trigger TEOTWAWKI. But when someone has the nerve to use it would be anyones guess. Repercussions would be very swift and sever i imagine, so it would need to be perceived as worth it to our enemies.


 For who? Americans I presume.. MIC and his lapdogs would like nothing better than an advance of theri agenda on this nation.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

So Texas is on it's own Grid, I thought there was only an East-West grid.

Yes the biggest danger is the Grid.

*Rancher*


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> So Texas is on it's own Grid, I thought there was only an East-West grid.
> 
> Yes the biggest danger is the Grid.
> 
> *Rancher*


There are three grids in the contiguous States. Alaska has its own grid but most of the communities are not connected and have their own sources. I don't know about Hawaii but I expect each island to have its own power.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So who needs the grid; ,solar cars ,solar air condition ,solar water pumps, solar refrigerators ,solar blenders for those frozen margaritas ,solar stoves .I cut back on electricity so much that the solar survey I had done told me that with a simple system I can get by easy and with the nitrogen and natural gas buses I have easy transportation .We are to lazy and depended on the Grid too much.
Horse and Human Labor Estimates for Amish Farms.
http://www.joe.org/joe/2007february/rb5.php
How the Amish Work
http://people.howstuffworks.com/amish1.htm
Let`s not forget our roots.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

readytogo said:


> So who needs the grid; ,solar cars ,solar air condition ,solar water pumps, solar refrigerators ,solar blenders for those frozen margaritas ,solar stoves .I cut back on electricity so much that the solar survey I had done told me that with a simple system I can get by easy and with the nitrogen and natural gas buses I have easy transportation .We are to lazy and depended on the Grid too much.
> Horse and Human Labor Estimates for Amish Farms.
> http://www.joe.org/joe/2007february/rb5.php
> How the Amish Work
> ...


Better read up on the possible effects of an EMP.
Those buses, stoves, blenders, refrigerators may not be running even though they are powered by natural gas or solar if they have electronic parts in them. :brickwall:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I seriously doubt that many people can live how the Amish live. It's a lot of hard work. There's no "free stuff", consumerism is frowned upon. Geesh...most people would not know what to do with a bag of flour if you gave them one. And livestock...when people see our turkeys we raise each year, I tell them they're our meat turkeys and YES they will be butchered soon, and YES I will do it. If an EMP happens, most people will not "just go solar" and can live like the Amish. I think most people will just die because they don't know how to feed themselves. It's very sad.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Solar Power huh?

*The old sun is surely a fickle power source* to depend entirely on..

In my area , in the past 2 years, we go 5-6 days at a time under cloudy skies, frequently.

Yes I have a solar power source..
But it aint my only power source, cuz if it was we would be in the dark a lot.

Jim


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

AmishHeart said:


> I seriously doubt that many people can live how the Amish live. It's a lot of hard work. There's no "free stuff", consumerism is frowned upon. Geesh...most people would not know what to do with a bag of flour if you gave them one. And livestock...when people see our turkeys we raise each year, I tell them they're our meat turkeys and YES they will be butchered soon, and YES I will do it. If an EMP happens, most people will not "just go solar" and can live like the Amish. *I think most people will just die because they don't know how to feed themselves. It's very sad.*


I actually think more people will die trying to steal and fight for food than sitting there actually starving to death. Then those who commit suicide due to things just being so overwhelming. Then add those dying off due to lack of medications and treatment so I doubt we'll see just throngs of people actually starving as opposed to so much other death and carnage due to other factors.

One thing for sure, I'd hate to be anywhere near a large city (or populations) when such S does HTF


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I entirely agree most folks would perish without modern conveniences. Not because they can’t do it but because of lack of resources to do it. I went without electricity and indoor plumbing for a year in NE PA. I had a nearby stream with clean drinking water and a mountain out back to get firewood from. Also a store to stop at to buy kero and candles or wax as needed. I could have left the door to the cookstove open some to have a little light if needed though. But mostly it would have been dusk til dawn in bed, waiting for light out. That is a long time in the winter! On nights with no moon I would have had to sleep by the stove, to keep it stoked without tripping over myself in the pitch black night.

I can’t imagine that most folks have easy access to potable water or a source of readily available wood. Even a well would have been useless without an already put in hand pump. Any furnace, even a gas or oil one has an electric blower on it or an electronic fire. If not planned on before-hand, none of those would be of any use.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

lextech said:


> This is what i figure will be the most likely event to trigger TEOTWAWKI. But when someone has the nerve to use it would be anyones guess. *Repercussions would be very swift and sever i imagine*, so it would need to be perceived as worth it to our enemies.


Maybe not. Obama might want to send America into the dark ages because his globalist masters want it. He might even give Iran the nuke and let them fire it from a container ship just a few miles off shore. How would we know for sure where it came from?


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

EMP/H-EMP (even some levels of CME) equal what is arguably the most significant threat to the USA.

There are about 11,500 flights in the air in the USA at any given time during a normal day. 5,000 of those are commercial flights with an average of about 200 passengers, in the first seconds after an EMP, that's 1 million dead. The estimated fatalities in the first year - about 90% of the US population. Higher casualties in the cities.

I'm not discounting the other threats, economic collapse, political upheaval or other natural and unnatural disasters, but short of actual nuclear war, EMP is the big one. Pretty much anything else you have a bit of time to react and respond, with an EMP it has happened before you can blink and there isn't' any time to grab that last minute thing.

Have you folks had a chance to look at these?

http://empcommission.org/docs/empc_exec_rpt.pdf
Executive report, 62 pages.


Abstract of Executive Report said:


> Several potential adversaries have or can acquire the capability to attack the
> United States with a high-altitude nuclear weapon-generated electromagnetic pulse
> (EMP). A determined adversary can achieve an EMP attack capability without having a
> high level of sophistication.
> ...


Then there is this one:
http://empcommission.org/docs/A2473-EMP_Commission-7MB.pdf
Critical National Infrastructures report, 208 pages.


Excerpt of Crit_Inf Report said:


> The physical and social fabric of the United States is sustained by a system of systems;
> a complex and dynamic network of interlocking and interdependent infrastructures
> ("critical national infrastructures") whose harmonious functioning enables the myriad
> actions, transactions, and information flow that undergird the orderly conduct of civil
> ...


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

icMojo said:


> EMP/H-EMP (even some levels of CME) equal what is arguably the most significant threat to the USA.
> 
> There are about 11,500 flights in the air in the USA at any given time during a normal day. 5,000 of those are commercial flights with an average of about 200 passengers, in the first seconds after an EMP, that's 1 million dead.


No to mention any deaths on the grounds caused by falling planes.

One large EMP is going to cause more damage than anyone can even imagine


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If anyone wanted to fight the USA an EMP would certainly be the first step and maybe the only step needed.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Lack of potable water & basic sanitation would be the demise of many & would kill long before they had an opportunity to die from much else. It's all fun & games until the faucet doesn't work & the toilet won't flush.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i live in the country,so that means.im on septic and field line here.in which i have 2 concerns in a SHTF or a TEOTWAWKI situation.1st,is water for flushing..2nd is,there'll be green grass where the field line is,where the rest of the yard aint as green.and the best thing i know to do there with the field line.is to extend it on out to a location where what gets flushed,will drain on out to a location away from the house..


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If it comes down to a nasty situation, heck with the bringing water in to flush with. That is like a pail a flush! OK, maybe two but that is still a lot of extra hauling.

I used two sturdy trees, about 10' or 12' apart. Took two young maple trees and lashed them to either side of them. Dug a hole, maybe 4' deep, on one side of the parallel 'supports'. I'd have the seat by the woodstove and bring it out with me when nature calls. (Don't ever forget to bring it in with you in the winter!) Pail of lime brought out also and toss a scoop after you were done. Every few days use a stick to spread out the pile and sprinkle a shovel full of dirt on top. Even with occasional guests and wild get-togethers, it took a long time to fill a hole. Then, dig another away from the first and repeat the process. I did have to dig a second hole, but it wasn't near as deep as I was close to having inside plumbing.

This was in PA so there were many a rock uncovered while digging. Heck, I bet I could have built a stone shed around it! <LOL> A board was required for in front of the hole, to straddle the hole and put your feet on while going. They weren't post hole size holes, they were shovel dug holes!

Depending on your womenfolk, a tarp or barrier might be required, for privacy or some such nonsence. I don't have any idea what they do different but they like to have doors for some reason. When we had shindigs and such, I put a rope between the trees and hung a sheet for them to hide behind. Just move the board to the other side of the hole and they had their back to the sheet. They would be looking into the woods where I liked to look at the house and yard while going. Must be a guy thing.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

one thing im planing on.is a 55 gallon barrel in one corner of the bathroom.in which,water will be kept in it.and 3 or 5 gallon buckets can be used to haul water to it..and of course,dip water from it,and dumped into the toilet tank..that'll also come in handy during a winter freeze as well..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> i live in the country,so that means.im on septic and field line here.in which i have 2 concerns in a SHTF or a TEOTWAWKI situation.1st,is water for flushing..2nd is,there'll be green grass where the field line is,where the rest of the yard aint as green...


I have a 3rd concern. Keeping out of the way of the 90% before they die off.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you have a septic system then you probably have a clean out/inspection pipe. You can build your outhouse over this pipe if water is a problem. It is probably a 4" pipe so you will have to either build or buy an adaptor to give yourself a larger target.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

The prediction that all the airplanes would fall from the sky is a bit overblown. I spent thirty years in the aerospace industry, and we had begun protecting critical aircraft circuitry from EMP by the 1980's. 

I've been retired for twenty years, so I can't speak to current designs, but I'm sure much more EMP protection exists on modern aircraft. Only an actual event can test the effectiveness, but not all planes will be instantly destroyed.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

my main concern,is my mom.just going from 1 room to the next,can be hard on her at times.so less walking for her,the better.2 clean outs we have.1 just outside the home connected to the drain pipe going to the septic.and the other between the septic and field line.thats the one that i'd connect a outhouse to.and im thinking of a water tank of some kind on top of it,or behind it,for catching rain water.and a way of getting water up to it when needed.and have a screen covering the top to catch the leaves and other debri.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I have an off grid location we visit from time to time. The girls weren't happy with the outhouse so I built a compost toilet inside. Not hard to do.
Have a look at the book : Humanure

http://humanurehandbook.com/


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you Place your outhouse after the tank you are likely to plug the leach field piping. There should be access at the very top of the tank to allow evacuation of built up sludge. 

The solids in your toilet are carried by the water. If you are using an outhouse before the tank the line (3" or 4") it will plug easily as there is no water to carry the solids. My idea only works reliably if you place the outhouse immediately above the tank.

Your idea of using rain catchment for flushing is fine but if I'm packing water to flush I'll probably opt for the comfort of my current throne.

Your mom might do better with a honey bucket that you periodically empty for her. I have a toilet seat stashed that attaches to a five gallon pail.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

In an effort to avoid buckets of water in the winter, perhaps look at a way to add solar power to a pump to keep the pressure tank full?


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

icMojo said:


> In an effort to avoid buckets of water in the winter, perhaps look at a way to add solar power to a pump to keep the pressure tank full?


If the Grid-down is caused by HEMP, then having backups for your charge-controller, any inverters and possibly the panel diodes stored in a Faraday cage are your only saving grace. HEMP will fry most of your solar system.

This applies to wind systems with charge controllers and inverters as well.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> If you have a septic system then you probably have a clean out/inspection pipe. You can build your outhouse over this pipe if water is a problem. It is probably a 4" pipe so you will have to either build or buy an adaptor to give yourself a larger target.


I'm :rofl: imagining the sight of my wife using the septic tank cleanout to do her business.

You have an excellent idea! Why hand pump water, carry into the house, pour into stool tank. Very inefficient use of labor. Throw a homemade tepee around the clean out, TP in a can.

I like your idea so much I'm going to make a toilet seat adapter to fit on my 6" clean out! Remove the cap, seat the adapter and add a toilet seat removed from the house! Simple and slick. Excellent idea Caribou!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

jimLE said:


> one thing im planing on.is a 55 gallon barrel in one corner of the bathroom.in which,water will be kept in it.and 3 or 5 gallon buckets can be used to haul water to it..and of course,dip water from it,and dumped into the toilet tank..that'll also come in handy during a winter freeze as well..



Lift up the toilet seat
Fill a one gallon bucket of water
Dump the water into toilet bowl in one fluid movement
Remember to lower the toilet seat if there is a female in the household

An effective way to flush without using much water.

Also, the old adage will apply: _if it pee, let it be; if it brown, flush it down_. Just keep a container by the toilet for the toilet paper. Toilet paper should only be flushed if it's..... pardon the TMI...... brown.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Caribou said:


> If you Place your outhouse after the tank you are likely to plug the leach field piping. There should be access at the very top of the tank to allow evacuation of built up sludge.
> 
> The solids in your toilet are carried by the water. If you are using an outhouse before the tank the line (3" or 4") it will plug easily as there is no water to carry the solids. My idea only works reliably if you place the outhouse immediately above the tank.
> 
> ...


I forgot about the 5-gallon pail thing! Thanks Caribou for reminding me.

When beach fishing, it can get a bit crowded in some spots when bull Drum are running. I'd have the '94 Cherokee on the beach joining the fun. If nature called, the nearest spot was a drive away and you didn't want to miss out on that much fun. I hung a blue tarp off the roof rack, on one side of the Jeep. Climb under it with the pail, a seat and a kitchen trash bag. Put the bag in the pail, seat on the pail, after climbing under the tarp that is. After going just drain the air out of the bag, tie it off and put it in the regular trash bucket to empty into the dumpster at the parking lot. To pee, just go behind the tarp and pee right into the sand. For some unknown reason, other folks fishing didn't want to see someone sitting on a pail with their waders down to their ankles.

Now, any toilet seat will fit a 5-gallon pail. You don't need the top or anything, just the seat. It does wander some as it is a plastic to plastic connection. You could sand the finish down a bit, on the bottom, and hot glue some brackets on it. Just around the edges of the seat so it fits over the pail. That would keep it from sliding around for anyone unstable.

For the womenfolk to use inside the home, maybe an inch or so of sawdust in the bottom, to soak up the liquid. Put a dash of lime in it and maybe more sawdust as needed. Or cat litter for that matter, they have the compressed pine pellet stuff. When it gets full enough, just bring it out and dump it. Muck the pail out a bit in the creek and you are good to go again. (pun intended). Thinking on it&#8230; The nitrogen in the urine and feces would help break down the sawdust faster into the humanure stuff. I'm still more of a sticks between the trees kind of guy though. Even in the rain, just wear a poncho. In really cold weather just go faster!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

jimLE said:


> one thing im planing on.is a 55 gallon barrel in one corner of the bathroom.in which,water will be kept in it.and 3 or 5 gallon buckets can be used to haul water to it..and of course,dip water from it,and dumped into the toilet tank..that'll also come in handy during a winter freeze as well..


No need to fill the tank. About a 1/2 to 3/4 of a gallon poured directly in the bowl, aimed for the drain hole, will flush a toilet. No need for more. Before we had the water pipes fixed at our new place that is how we flushed the toilet.


----------

